# How to get my CP soap WHITE



## Shakti (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi!

I'm new to cp soap making and have made a variety of recipes including using heavy cream, coconut milk, titanium and micas and have yet to produce the white I want or need. Is there a trick? is it the type of oils I'm using?

Thanks!
shakti


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like you need to use more Titanium Dioxide, but we would need to see a recipe with exact oils and amounts, including all additives and the process you use when you make it. 

What are you using to scent the soap?  Some fragrance and essential oils can also discolor.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2015)

Why do you need a white soap specifically?  You can get it but using milks generally makes at best a light cream color.   And as stated some EO/FO's will color as well.   If you post your recipe we can certainly try to help


----------



## Misschief (Nov 11, 2015)

Try this recipe:

http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/borax-handmade-soap-recipe/



Borax soap by Ev Skae, on Flickr

It's one of the first soaps I made when I got back into soap making this past summer and it's still my whitest ever. No Titanium Dioxide involved in the making of it.

ETA: yes, I know the recipe is volume rather than weight but it worked beautifully for a beginning soaper (me). Next time I make it, I will be switching it over to percentages because I don't want to be at the mercy of the recipe; I want to make enough to fill my mold with no extra.


----------



## lsg (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are using milk or cream, try putting the soap mold in the freezer after the pour.  I usually leave mine overnight.  This prevents gel.  Coconut oil and light-colored oils should help also.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 11, 2015)

Misschief said:


> Try this recipe:
> 
> http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/borax-handmade-soap-recipe/
> 
> ...


Now that is a pretty white soap.  We see the borax when riding through Boran CA on the way to Laughlin. After measuring the ingredients by volume weigh each ingredient, then you will have the weight and can run it through a calculator and change the amount.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 11, 2015)

Misschief said:


> Try this recipe:
> 
> http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/borax-handmade-soap-recipe/
> 
> ...


 

Interesting recipe - what is a borax soap like?


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 11, 2015)

When using milk (vegetable or dairy) you are going to have a hard time getting WHITE soap b/c there are sugars in the milk that are going to turn brown or tan. Another factor is the oils - if an oil is not white, it's going to contribute a certain amount of discoloration. Lard and coconut are good for producing white soap.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 11, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> After measuring the ingredients by volume weigh each ingredient, then you will have the weight and can run it through a calculator and change the amount.



Or I can take the entire weight of the oils, then figure out the percentage of the individual oils. I've done that with other recipes.



> Interesting recipe - what is a borax soap like?



It's a lovely mild soap, with nice lather, creamy, bubbly. I really like it. My batch has just finished curing and I haven't used it a lot but so far, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 11, 2015)

A little off topic - but what does Borax bring to the party?


----------



## Misschief (Nov 11, 2015)

From the linked web site:



> Borax is a natural occurring boron compound, a white powder consisting of soft colorless crystals that dissolve easily in water. It’s widely used as a flux or cleansing agent, as well as an antiseptic, preservative, cleanser and as a water softener.
> 
> It has a similar effect on hair, thus it’s common appearance in the ingredients list of homemade shampoos and hair conditioners. It can also be used both in laundry soaps and body soaps. The  recipe below produces a very white and extra mild soap, perfect for delicate skin.


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 11, 2015)

For my very first batch, I made an OO, soybean oil, and CO recipe (no fragrance or color added), that came out a nice white color.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 11, 2015)

My 80% lard bars are really white!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Nov 11, 2015)

I made a test batch of 100% saflower oil bars a couple of weeks ago, they are the whitest bars I have ever made.  They aren't ready for testing yet, so I can't comment on the quality of the soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 11, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> I made a test batch of 100% saflower oil bars a couple of weeks ago, they are the whitest bars I have ever made.  They aren't ready for testing yet, so I can't comment on the quality of the soap.



Have you seen this experiment with 100% of lots of different oils?  It is broken up into phase 1, 2 and 3. 

http://alchemyandashes.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/single-oil-soap-experiment-phase-one.html

http://alchemyandashes.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/hey-remember-me-i-baaaccckkk-single-oil.html

http://alchemyandashes.blogspot.com.au/2014/03/single-oil-soap-experiment-phase-3-one.html


----------



## Arimara (Nov 11, 2015)

I made an 100% coconut oil soap today (it gelled) and a soap with beef tallow (50%). The beef tallow soap is whiter than the coconut soap and in both soaps, I used 50/50 coconut milk and water.


----------



## Dharlee (Nov 12, 2015)

Funny you said that. I was just going to add that the whitest soap I have made other than using TD was with beef tallow.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Nov 12, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> Have you seen this experiment with 100% of lots of different oils?  It is broken up into phase 1, 2 and 3.



Yes, I read through that before making my batch.  Of course I had to try it anyway. 
I used an HO safflower oil by the way.  I tried a bar in the shower this morning... it's still very white and quite hard.  Not a bubbler, and not much in the lather department, but it lathered better than the photos showed.  I'll give it another month or so and try it again.


----------



## kumudini (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't use tallow but my pure olive oil bar is the whitest white of all. The bigger bar is 85% OO, smaller, the super lye Castile. Aside from single oil soaps, if someone wants a very white bar from a balanced recipe, I think it's important to use TD but skip any milks and sugars/honey. Also, if you are using TD, it's better to use a higher lye concentration so you don't run into overheating and glycerine rivers.


----------



## luebella (Nov 12, 2015)

I just made a full coconut soap with 20 percent super fat. It is stark white. Will take pics later


----------



## Shakti (Nov 17, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Sounds like you need to use more Titanium Dioxide, but we would need to see a recipe with exact oils and amounts, including all additives and the process you use when you make it.
> 
> What are you using to scent the soap?  Some fragrance and essential oils can also discolor.



Organic Olive, Organic Coconut,  Palm, Castor oils, Sodium Hydroxide, Water, Heavy Cream, Fragrance  - if the fragrance colour is not clear I'm guessing that could be a culprit?
I have had similar issues with my coconut milk soap scented with lemongrass essential oil.

I was wondering if it was the olive oil?


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 17, 2015)

I think it might be the cream or it could be the FO.

Cream really isn't true white.  And when it comes into contact with lye it will often get a yellow color.  

And yes, a FO that isn't clear can tint the batter.  But even a clear FO, if it contains vanillin, it will start to turn brown as it oxidizes.  

Orange and patchouli are very orangey in color, and that will show up without enough TD to offset it.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 17, 2015)

lemongrass EO will tint soap yellow. Is your OO virgin or very green colored? For soap, you really want to use just plain OO, it makes white soap.


----------



## Shakti (Nov 19, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I think it might be the cream or it could be the FO.
> 
> Cream really isn't true white.  And when it comes into contact with lye it will often get a yellow color.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I will keep trying and make notes from everyone's comments!


----------

